# Hedgie likes banging against aquarium?



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

ok we are lining her cage with these fleece pantlegs in her aquarium...how can i keep her wheel in place? whenver i put it i there she bangs it on the side...It drives me nuts!! :|


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You could try duct taping the base of the wheel to the tank to prevent movement.  
Aquariums are not very good as hedgehog cages, poor air flow being one reason.


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

what if she knaws at the duct tape? then it like sticks to something in her body?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Having the fleece over the tape will help some or taping it higher up may work better. If she tries knawing it remove the tape,hopefully it will just be a sniff lick and anointing.


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

she likes to dig so idk


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

make a dig box so she can still burrow, my girl loves to burrow so much I had to pile lots of fleece together so she could still have an area to burrow


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

oooh how do i make one?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Could be as simple as having a lot of fleece folded in an area or a tissue box or other enclosure filled with fleece so he/she can dig in and burrow. My feral was heart broken at first when i switched to fleece but she can burrow now to her hearts content.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Aquariums aren't good for small animals to live in. You and your hedgie would both be better off gettin a proper cage for her.


----------

